# Moss Wall



## mark426 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have been doing saltwater for the last few years and decided to convert one of my tanks back to my favorite....planted tanks.

I have a JBJ 12 gallon Nanocube with up to 72 watts PC, however I plan on just using two 6500K bubs for 48 watts total. The aquascape I want to begin with is a "Moss Wall" type arrangement. Shrimp will be the main residents.

I thought that Java Moss would work nicely, but I am not sure that this would be the best choice. If you wanted the Moss Tank/Moss Wall effect what moss would you chose. 

Keep in mind, I am fresh water guy for the stone-age days of incandescent lights, salt reefs have been my focus for the last 10 or 15 yrs.

Thanks from a old newbie,
Mark


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Christmas, or Weeping moss would probably look very nice over Java moss. However, they can be harder to get!

The Christmas moss makes a nice "tree" shape (think of a 2D cutaway of a tree down the center) which would probably hang down nicely. Same with the Weeping moss.

Just a thought!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think other mosses like Christmas, erect or weeping moss are tidier looking then Java moss. But Java moss might be best to start with because it is so widely available and easy to grow.

Here is a link for building a moss wall... http://www.killies.com/Mosswall.htm


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

trenac said:


> Here is a link for building a moss wall... http://www.killies.com/Mosswall.htm


That's the page I had been looking for to include in my reply. Thanks, I had lost it. So very, very cool looking...


----------



## mark426 (Nov 9, 2005)

Great link. Thanks. I just may change my wall plan and do a "between the screen" planting like in the link. 

Right now I have a peice of raw cork bark that fits the back of my tank, I was going to wedge/sew the moss into the nooks and crannies. The screen may be a better (and cleaner) idea in the long run.

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

*perfect timing*

this forum rocks. I was just admiring all the moss walls and wondering how they were initiated when up pops this lovely little instruction page.

so cool.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest adding the moss wall, especially a cork one, a few months after the tank is set up. Otherwise algae really, really enjoys the moss wall. I set up my tank initially with a cork/java moss wall and finally had to remove it to have any hope at all of getting rid of my algae. Once the tank gets more stable you might have a better chance of avoiding algae issues with the moss. Personally I don't ever again expect to come within ten miles of a moss wall!!


----------

